# The Great Lehgih Valley Slot Car Show Highlights



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hello all,

We just finished another show and continue to grow. He are some highlights from the local paper. We had a nice article in Sundays paper. I do want to thank everyone for their help and involvement. We look forward to our next show November 2nd 2013.. :thumbsup:

Here is the newspaper link.

http://www.mcall.com/news/breaking/...lley-slot-car-20130216,0,4642672.photogallery


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Kevin, great show, hope you feel better real soon. Charlotte(sp) was a perfect hostess and made sure everyone was settled in, comfortable and ready for the day.
thank you for the opportunity to show case AW drag track and allow future generations of slot heads to try out racing. looking forward to the next show already. 
al


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

It was neat being on the other side of the table for once, I can't wait till the next one.


----------

